# Lan Kabel durch Wohnung



## InstantBlood (28. März 2013)

Wie kann ich mein Lan Kabel vom Wohnzimmer aus, in eine anderes Zimmer verlegen (siehe Rot unterstrichen).
Möglichst nicht die Wand beschädigen.

Hier mal ein kleiner Grundriss: http://im.bilderkiste.org/7136448273777/Unbenannt.png


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. März 2013)

Hi

Es gibt vielleicht noch ne andere lösung. Es gibt für die steckdose solche stecker wo man lan kabel einstecken kann.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie die heißen und wie genau das funktioniert.Sorry.

Mfg


----------



## Gary94 (28. März 2013)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich DLAN?


----------



## K3n$! (28. März 2013)

Wohl eher PowerLAN 
DLAN ist die Produktbezeichnung von Devolo.

Ich würde dann einfach mal die Adapter von TP-Link in den Raum werfen:

https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-PA...ktgehäuse-Datenübertragungsrate/dp/B00840W5S8


----------



## Polyethylen (29. März 2013)

Entweder, Du legst das Kabel die ganzen Wände entlang zu dem Zielort, oder Du bohrst durch die Wände (ist aber von dir nicht gewünscht).
Oder du baust Dir ein W-Lan auf.
Von PowerLAN würde ich Abstand nehmen, die verursachen extreme Störung im (Kurzwellen)Rundfunkbereich. Das kommt eben davon, dass man Daten über ungeschirmte Leitungen (zu sowas kann man dann auch Sendeantennen sagen) überträgt, die überhaupt nicht dafür gedacht sind. Außerdem sind diese Datenraten (500 Mbit...) reine Wunschträume, da ja über die ungeschirmten (!!) Kabel (riesige Empfangsantennen) auch viel gestört werden kann. Das ist die schlimmste Erfindung seit langem 
Mit Pech hast du dann auch noch einen Amateurfunker in deiner Nähe, welcher (bzw. die Bundesnetzagentur) dich auffordert, diese Pampe wieder vom Netz zu nehmen, da sie ihn stört (oder er ist böse und stört dann dich). Rundfunk ist ja immer noch höher gestellt als dieser Mist.


----------



## sir qlimax (29. März 2013)

vom wlan wird aber nicht mehr soviel ankommen wenn es durch alle wände geht. 

repeater wirst wohl brauchen. 

ich würd mir nen kabelkanal am sockel montieren und von zimmer zu zimmer kurz nen loch gebohrt..... sieht sauber ist du hast die volle bandbreite


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Mit Pech hast du dann auch noch einen Amateurfunker in deiner Nähe, welcher (bzw. die Bundesnetzagentur) dich auffordert, diese Pampe wieder vom Netz zu nehmen, da sie ihn stört (oder er ist böse und stört dann dich). Rundfunk ist ja immer noch höher gestellt als dieser Mist.



Unabhängig davon ob PowerLAN gut oder schlecht ist: Wenn das stimmt was Du schreibst, warum darf das Zeug dann überhaupt verkauft werden bzw. ist zugelassen?


----------



## norse (29. März 2013)

Stimmen tuts auf jedenfall, deswegen kommt mir der mist auch nicht ins haus. Warum zugelassen! Günstige alternative zum lan kabel verlegen und es gibt mehr nicht amateurfunker als amateur funker


----------



## Polyethylen (29. März 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob PowerLAN gut oder schlecht ist: Wenn das stimmt was Du schreibst, warum darf das Zeug dann überhaupt verkauft werden bzw. ist zugelassen?


 Saubere Lobbyarbeit... 
Vor kurzem wurde ja auch noch die maximale Sendeleistung der Adapter erhöht. Kein Wunder, stört ja genug in die überdimensionierte Antenne hinein (Leuchtstoffröhren, TV, Netzteile...).
Natürlich ist es auch deshalb zugelassen, weil eine Frequenz für mehrere Zwecke verwendet werden kann. Den einzelnen Anwendungen werden dann Prioritäten zugeordnet. Da Rundfunk eine höhere Priorität hat als PLC muss sich PLC unterordnen. Beispielsweise ist das Verwenden von alten analogen CT1+-Schnurlostelefonen weiterhin gestattet (sollte erst komplett verboten und geahndet werden), solange solange keine anderen Funkdienste gestört werden.
Hoffentlich macht niemand in unserer Nachbarschaft den Mist mit...


----------



## Superwip (29. März 2013)

Eine Patentlösung habe ich leider auch nicht parat; entweder du bohrst durch die zwei Wände und verlegst das Kabel durch die Küche.... oder du legst es eben durch den Flur. Wenn irgendwie möglich würde ich ersteres bevorzugen.

Versuche das Kabel gegebenenfalls unter Sesselleisten, hinter Heizkörpern oder hinter/unter Möbeln zu verstecken, Türdurchführungen können unter Umständen natürlich auch ein Problem sein.

Ein weiterer, völlig anderer Ansatz wäre das Verlegen des Kabels außerhalb des Hauses über die Fasade; ob das in deinem Fall denkbar ist kann ich anhand des Plans aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2013)

InstantBlood schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mein Lan Kabel vom Wohnzimmer aus, in eine anderes Zimmer verlegen (siehe Rot unterstrichen).
> Möglichst nicht die Wand beschädigen.
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Grundriss: http://im.bilderkiste.org/7136448273777/Unbenannt.png


Wie schaut es belag-technisch in deiner wohnung aus? Evt. lässt sich ein kabel hinter der fuß-leiste (oder auch scheuerleiste, sesselleiste oder wie ihr das auch nennt) verstauen und wenn es hilft, gibt es lan-kabel auch in flach.
Ansonsten bleibt wirklich nur power- oder w-lan. Letzteres halte ich aber nicht für empfehlenswert.


----------



## McClaine (29. März 2013)

Dlan geht sehr gut und auch ohne jegliche Störungen. Noch nie sowas wie auf Seite 1 berichtet, erlebt oder gar gehört....

Es kann sein, das was stört, aber wenn dann nur in Altbauten. Und da äussert sich sowas eher in schlechter Übertragung etc.

Du kannst es ja einfach ausprobieren: So ein Kit gibts ab 39Eur (http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-PA411-Starter-Ultra-Kompaktgeh%C3%A4use-Daten%C3%BCbertragungsrate/dp/B00840W5S8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1364594185&sr=8-1). Einfach ein Teil an den Router, das andere an den PC, Hinweise dazu aber beachten. Keine Steckerleisten dazwischen usw...
Falls etwas "stört" kannst du ja einfach zurück senden. Sollte die einfachste Lösung für dein Problem sein.

Die Alternative ist Wlan. Luftlinie 1-4m meist ohne große Verluste, ab 5m und durch Wände und Türen nimmt die Übertragungsrate ab, logischerweise... 
Kann man alles ausprobieren, Lan Kabel verlegen nervt, kostet Zeit und Nerven und so ne D/Wlan Lösung ist meist nicht groß teuerer.
MfG


----------



## Superwip (30. März 2013)

Die einfachste Möglichekeit haben wir bis jetzt natürlich vergessen...

Leerrohre!

Wenn es ein Leerrohr gibt das vom einen Zimmer in das andere führt lässt sich das Problem natürlich sehr elegant lösen.



1000Base-T Ethernet ist unbestreitbar billiger, schneller, zuverlässiger und latenzärmer als jede "Dlan" Lösung außerdem ist es kein Shared Medium. Damit ist es meiner Meinung nach in jedem Fall zu bevorzugen; alles andere ist bestenfalls eine Notlösung die maximal für das teilen einer Internetverbingung brauchbar ist.


----------



## Coldhardt (30. März 2013)

Man könnte doch auch einfach das Kabel in die Berits vorhandenen Hohlräume für die Stromkabel legen, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Timsu (30. März 2013)

@Mcclaine:
Was hast du denn in der Praxis für eine Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Cuddleman (30. März 2013)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Entweder, Du legst das Kabel die ganzen Wände entlang zu dem Zielort, oder Du bohrst durch die Wände (ist aber von dir nicht gewünscht).
> Oder du baust Dir ein W-Lan auf.
> Von PowerLAN würde ich Abstand nehmen, die verursachen extreme Störung im (Kurzwellen)Rundfunkbereich. Das kommt eben davon, dass man Daten über ungeschirmte Leitungen (zu sowas kann man dann auch Sendeantennen sagen) überträgt, die überhaupt nicht dafür gedacht sind. Außerdem sind diese Datenraten (500 Mbit...) reine Wunschträume, da ja über die ungeschirmten (!!) Kabel (riesige Empfangsantennen) auch viel gestört werden kann. Das ist die schlimmste Erfindung seit langem
> Mit Pech hast du dann auch noch einen Amateurfunker in deiner Nähe, welcher (bzw. die Bundesnetzagentur) dich auffordert, diese Pampe wieder vom Netz zu nehmen, da sie ihn stört (oder er ist böse und stört dann dich). Rundfunk ist ja immer noch höher gestellt als dieser Mist.


 
Ungeschirmtes versenden von Daten findet auch mit W-Lan (Standard Übertragungsleistung max. 300Mbit *!*) statt, was derzeit recht viele Störungen in den Flugfrequenzen erzeugt, wenn das 5Ghz W-Lan eingesetzt wird.
Aus diesem Grund sind aktuell verstärkt die Funkmeßwagen der Bundesnetzagentur unterwegs und lassen die 5Ghz W-Lan Netze im Störfall ohne Gnade ausschalten!
Hauptsächlich sind die Störungen im nördlichen Teil Deutschland's zu finden, was auf den veröffentlichen Störkartenbildern ersichtlich wird.


----------



## McClaine (30. März 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> @Mcclaine:
> Was hast du denn in der Praxis für eine Geschwindigkeit?



Da mein Internet eh fürn popo ist (16000, ankommt 13000) funktioniert das Devolo System recht gut.
Vom Router im Gang bis Wohnzimmer (Fernseher, Entertain) kommen noch 12700-12800 an.
Und das Störungsfrei


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. März 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> Da mein Internet eh fürn popo ist (16000, ankommt 13000) funktioniert das Devolo System recht gut.


 DPBO-opfer oder keine lust zu versuchen was daran zu ändern?


----------



## McClaine (30. März 2013)

Letztes jahr über Telefonsupport versucht was zu machen, es ist eindeutig was am verteiler an dem ich hänge - hatte vorher 16k aber mit mindestens 10 Syncfehlern am tag. Nach Störungsbeseitigung die 13k- ohne Fehler. ..

aber laut Telekom kommen am Router synchronisiert 16k an, was halt nicht stimmt.
Habe Störung gemeldet- laut techniker kosten zum selber tragen-nein danke.  

Da ende diesen Jahres Vertrags ende ansteht versuch ich es so nochmal, falls nichts geht wird gekündigt 
Hast du tips dazu oder weist du mehr?
Router ist w921v und sorry für ot.

Mfg


----------



## Timsu (31. März 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> Da mein Internet eh fürn popo ist (16000, ankommt 13000) funktioniert das Devolo System recht gut.
> Vom Router im Gang bis Wohnzimmer (Fernseher, Entertain) kommen noch 12700-12800 an.
> Und das Störungsfrei


 Das heißt 1% der Geschwindigkeit eines normalen LAN Kabels. Tolle Alternative...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (31. März 2013)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das heißt 1% der Geschwindigkeit eines normalen LAN Kabels. Tolle Alternative...


 Ich bekomm mit meinem 200er devolo dlan-set vom keller in den 1. stock hoch und durch einen zwischenzähler (aber keine ahnung, ob ich die selbe phase erwischt hab) ca. 50 mbit. Getestet wurde das ganze mit einer platte am router (router-nas) wobei ohne das dlan dazwischen ca. 80 mbit drin waren. (alles werte, die netspeedmonitor ausgegeben hat)


----------



## Timsu (31. März 2013)

Stimmt 5% sind natürlich deutlich mehr


----------



## Superwip (31. März 2013)

Ich denke im Jahr 2013 sollte man eher langsam über 10GBit/s nachdenken (es wird langsam sowohl leistbar als auch sinnvoll!) und sich nicht mit 50MBit/s zufriedengeben...

1000BASE-T wird in meinen Augen langsam zu einem Mindeststandard den man nur unterschreiten sollte wenn es überhaupt nicht anders geht.


----------



## habdich (1. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Kabel aus dem Fenster im Wohnzimmer, außen an der Hauswand entlang und wieder über das Fenster ins Büro? Meistens kann man in die Fensterrahmen sehr einfach Löcher machen (gerade wenn diese aus Holz sind) bzw wieder verschließen... Wenn das bei dem Grundriss passt, wäre das eine sehr einfach Lösung.


----------



## Quppi (1. April 2013)

Oder Ultraflache Kabel durch die Fenster. Hab ich bei mir im Einsatz 20m Kabel und funktioniert 1a.


----------



## Kormi (3. April 2013)

ihr und euer gigabit lan....  
sinnvoll? - ja, aber nicht immer. Ich zum beispier hänge ei einer Ähnlichen Zimmerkonstellation im 2,4ghz w-lanband an meiner Fritzbox und bekomme den vollen dsl speed rein(30ger ping in spielen, mit lan kabel ca. 29-30). Datenübertratung zu mit lan angeschlossenen rechnern läuft mit 120mbit. Da ich nicht viel synchen muss und kein netzlaufwerk/nas bereibe reicht das(und power-lan somit auch) völlig aus. 
Wer pro tag nichtmal ein gigabyte am stück übers heimische Netzwerk schickt braucht kein Lankabel ziehen, und mit Internet kommt es sowieso zurecht. Einzig bei viel Datenverkehr im Netzwerk ist ein Lankabel sinnvoll.

Und von wegen "standart": Klar, möglich sit es, preiswert ist es langsam, aber warum haben, wenn unnötig und 39€ sind nicht die Welt. Falls nötig kann man in 5 Jahren immernoch nachrüsten.


----------

